# Improve With Me



## Hypocrism (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm very excited to post the first installment in a series of videos intending to follow my 3x3 training. I ultimately want to average sub-10, and over the last two months I've improved from barely sub15 to about 13s, which I think is quite good progress. I hope making these videos will help me to focus my own training, as well as providing ideas and advice for others around my speed.

http://handbookofhippogriffpsychology.blogspot.co.uk/






I hope you enjoy this video, and criticism of the video as well as my solving will help me to improve future content.

Expect videos on cross, F2L, and LL training to be next.


----------



## G2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, you turn slower than me, know fewer LL algorithms than me, but definitely you are faster than me!!
When I saw your first solve I thought it was going to be a 17 or 18, but it was a 13!
Congrats, and if you continue like this you will get sub-10 soon


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 24, 2014)

This looks like really good content. I think I should start filming some averages so that I can see the specific mistakes I'm making.


----------



## Hypocrism (Jul 24, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Well, you turn slower than me, know fewer LL algorithms than me, but definitely you are faster than me!!
> When I saw your first solve I thought it was going to be a 17 or 18, but it was a 13!
> Congrats, and if you continue like this you will get sub-10 soon



Thanks. I don't know that much for LL, just OLL/PLL and some COLL that I started and never finished all the cases. I have a lot of motivation at the moment to get past that barrier.



brian724080 said:


> This looks like really good content. I think I should start filming some averages so that I can see the specific mistakes I'm making.



Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Amress (Jul 24, 2014)

I think I'm going to upload a series like this! I love this idea, because it will motivate me to improve and identify my weaknesses!!


----------



## Marvin (Jul 25, 2014)

I love it, keep it up. Not only is it good self-motivation but it should motivate others as well.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe if we make similar videos, we should post them in this thread so we can all progress together?


----------



## Amress (Jul 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Maybe if we make similar videos, we should post them in this thread so we can all progress together?



I agree. This is what I will probably do. I'll start tomorrow.


----------

